# Flashlights you brought this month, September 2009.



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

It's September here in oz already so without further ado. 

Second SF A2

What about you?


----------



## Cataract (Aug 31, 2009)

Thinking about a tactical Quark AA^2 neutral and an aa^2 Titanium...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2009)

Officially it was last month, however as payment was finalized today I'm going to include it in this month 

I think I stumbled and fell on the "bid now" icon 







A Kwik-Lite 3 cell... possibly something an LEO or Nightwatchman may have used during the 1950's (should keep my Kel-Lite & Ray-O-Vac bullet company) :thumbsup:


----------



## ducat (Aug 31, 2009)

Just won a mint SF C3 centurion on the bay.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have on the way a Novatac120T. I thought the pewter type color was pretty nice. I hope it tuns out to be a good light .


----------



## xcel730 (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't purchased a flashlight in the past 6 months due to more urgent priorities. But I did buy two flashlights this month already ...

1. Olight M20 Titanium
2. Jetbeam M1x


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 1, 2009)

offtopic: the topic, "brought"?

on topic: none yet. and if i can succeed to keep my obsession in check. 

i will only buy ONE!* -stainless itp or maratac. 




*and maybe couple others, total budget is under 80 anyways.


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 1, 2009)

Today I ordered a iTP C6-T Tactical light. According to as well the review of Selfbuilt and www.light-reviews.com it's a good light, and the price is low compared to Fenix.
Yes, I decided last month to not order any more light before next year, but you know...:ironic:

Regards, Patric


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 1, 2009)

Surefire M6 :devil:


----------



## Metatron (Sep 1, 2009)

i will not buy another light ever!!!


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 1, 2009)

Metatron,

I know you will hold your promise a few days or so, but likely you will purchase one tomorrow... 
Because I know how it's be a flashoholic! 

Regards, Patric


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 1, 2009)

Got a G2Z and a G2L coming. 

So anyone interested in some extra Nitrolon parts?


----------



## Redstorm (Sep 2, 2009)

What to buy for September? Decision, decision!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> offtopic: the topic, "brought"



Making sense is not my priorty.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 2, 2009)

A couple more Quark Neutral's


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 2, 2009)

SS ITP EOS  can't wait for it to ship!


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 2, 2009)

Just bought my 5th “real flashlight” an Tiablo A9 Q5 with the collimator lens, I know it doesn’t stand a chance at beating out my high power Incan lights at throw, but it will be nice having that much throw in an EDC platform:thumbsup:.


----------



## alpg88 (Sep 2, 2009)

bought p7 light from tactical hid.
love the light, quality is awesome, 5 mode switch is great, beam is great...ect.
the only thing i hate about it, is that i have to give it away, i bought it as a present for my friend on his b day.


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 2, 2009)

damit. 11. does that count as "couple"? hahah..

actually i ordered an akoray and 10 fauxtons.


----------



## Oddjob (Sep 2, 2009)

Just ordered a Peak Eiger. Also waiting for a Liteflux LF2XT.


----------



## mikra (Sep 2, 2009)

NiteCore D10 R2


----------



## brighterisbetter (Sep 2, 2009)

Metatron said:


> i will not buy another light ever!!!



Hello, my name is Metatron, and I'm a flashaholic...


----------



## Litbobber (Sep 2, 2009)

1-E2DL Waiting for the latter 3

1-LX2

1-T1A TIATAN 

1-P7 C-SIZE 18650 MAG


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 2, 2009)

Oddjob said:


> Just ordered a Peak Eiger. Also waiting for a Liteflux LF2XT.


 
It was either the A9 or a 10440 Peak Eiger in brass with a power level 8, but I figured I already had a Photon Proton Pro, so I really didn’t need it, “I have nothing like A9” though it sure is one sweet light:thumbsup:.


----------



## maskman (Sep 2, 2009)

1 iTP EOS Standard

3 SS iTP EOS

1 Romisen RC-G2 II

1 Ultrafire C3

Nobody will tell my friends and family I started Christmas shopping yesterday, right?


----------



## Sailhome (Sep 2, 2009)

Just received: 
1-Maratac AAA, I will need several more of these.
1-AKOray K-106
Next maybe a Nightcore D10 or a Jetbeam RRT.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Officially it was last month, however as payment was finalized today I'm going to include it in this month
> 
> I think I stumbled and fell on the "bid now" icon
> 
> ...


 
Sweet light, Maelstrom...

Me? Ummm...another C2...I'M A FRIGGIN FLASH-A-HOLIC, for crying out loud!!!  Now I'll have one I won't feel so bad about chucking around...


----------



## Ctrain (Sep 3, 2009)

Only buying 1 light this month.. A C2-HA with M60 & Clicky! Then waiting for the LX1


----------



## tabetha (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a set of 7, nine led lights for a mate who works at Lotus(Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious), as he's a loom maker there.
I also bought a few cheapies just as hosts, though modding is getting painful, as I use a gas iron, and nudged the table it was on and it fell on my hand!!
Me gf bought me a 3 led light yesterday from seaside, for 99p, it's ace for 99p, but crimped construction so can't mod easy!!
tabetha


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 4, 2009)

so far, just one, a Romisen RC N3 warm white that i just saw today


----------



## 762x51 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nitecore D10 R2
Maratac AAA
Malkoff P4 3D drop in


And it's only Sept. 4th


----------



## kelmo (Sep 5, 2009)

I just bought an M3 on the Marketplace. My wife is out of town next week, I hope it gets delivered then!


----------



## HKJ (Sep 5, 2009)

There has been some nice titanium light as of late and I decided that I did not need the TC-R3 (JetBeam RRT-1 Raptor in Titanium), even though it looks good. I already have the RRT-1 and there is nothing new in the TC-R3 and it is expensive and it looks good. I have already bought a couple of other titanium lights, that must be enough for this month. Did I mention that the TC-R3 looks good and that it is a limited edition, OOPS  .


----------



## njet212 (Sep 7, 2009)

Got my Quark 123^2 tactical warm white edition 2 days ago, order was put last month. Love this flashlight vert much


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 8, 2009)

Sickness... a little bro for my TK40, the iTP Polestar 6aa. I hate pre-ordering.


----------



## J-FRAME (Sep 8, 2009)

A second L D O-1 SS Fenix I love this ligjht


----------



## Mike Rivera (Sep 8, 2009)

I haven't bought anything new for a while (almost a year), then at a trade-show two weeks ago, I was given three Brightstars by a vendor (Intrinsic, Razor, and Lighthawk).

Got me thinking about my lights again and within a week I was back on this site and ordered:

1. Fenix TK40
2. 4 Sevens Quark 123 no-clip (normal model, but ordered tactical tail for it). 
3. Pack of (24) 123s in Pelican case
4. Four (4-packs) of eneloops with charger

I thought I finally had enough light, but no ... it really is addicting... :ironic:

- Mike


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Sep 8, 2009)

so far just one..I got a good deal over at the market place on a new SF L1 :twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 8, 2009)

So far just this little guy


----------



## elwood (Sep 9, 2009)

I ordered a JETBeam RRT-1 Sunday. I hope it gets her by Thursday.

Next has to be a Nitecore D10, or someting similar, to replace the Romisen RC-G2 II that i currently EDC.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 10, 2009)

Neutral Quark AA Tactical  

This one is for work... Been using the regular neutral AA for 2 weeks now, but I need something a little more secure. The low low is perfect for darkrooms!!! (just don't point towards anything white that is close to open film boxes...)


----------



## yuk (Sep 10, 2009)

I bought an Eagletac P20C2 and parts: a VG BF2 and a VME head.


----------



## flatline (Sep 10, 2009)

I just ordered the MG L-Mini II with Q3-5C LED. I didn't bother with the turbo head since my throw needs aren't significant (currently met by my QAAw...so the MG will probably be sufficient with the standard reflector).

Can't wait to get it. I just scavenged 6 unprotected 18650's from my wife's old laptop battery pack (all checked out with the DMM, here's hoping the Pila charger gives them a clean bill of health).

Edit: got an email from shiningbeam explaining that they sold out before my order got fulfilled... I'll have to resume camping on his site to try to get one of the next batch.

--flatline


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2009)

I be happy!

Got my first Milky light in the mail several hours ago. Bought it from donn.

_*Milky Snake Eyes.*_
KL3 head, 9Z body, z49 tailcap.

W00t! :twothumbs


----------



## woodrow (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing as cool as Monocrom's....but I did pick up a Fenix TA21 and Nitecore EZ123....really like both of them.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 12, 2009)

I picked up another Jetbeam III Pro St this time the Broad Voltage and a Eagletac P20C2. Of those two I'm loving the P20 it feels great in the hand(feels very strong) and it's very bright.


----------



## Vesper (Sep 12, 2009)

Zebralight H501

SF 9P & Malkoff M60F

Probably a C2 or C3 here pretty soon too...


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 12, 2009)

4 Sevens Tactical Quark 123-2 neutral is on the way.After that ,ill be getting back to single AA with Nitecore D10.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 12, 2009)

My very first G2:


----------



## Lightingguy321 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lets see here, expenses in September would be one one surefire LX2, one Surefire A2L, and 3 surefire E1L dual output version (those are gifts). wow that is a whopping 800 dollars on flashlights in one month.


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 12, 2009)

E1B led
Lx2 (in transit)


----------



## iamtwon (Sep 12, 2009)

mikra said:


> NiteCore D10 R2


 
+1

So much for originality; I'll take the hit for such a cool beam


----------



## h_nu (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally got a Fenix TK40. I used to think my Surge was bright.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 12, 2009)

Too many for me to remember at the moment


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 13, 2009)

ordered itp eos natural, and lmini2 warm.. and the lmini2s ended up beeing sold out.. (yeah flatline you aint alone) so order got cancelled..

so i ordered TWO eos SS instead.


----------



## CaseyS (Sep 13, 2009)

Malkoff MD2 w/M60WLF drop-in.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 13, 2009)

Inova Bolt 3AAA to replace a broken one (same light)
Inova Bolt 2AA to replace one I gave away
Lumapower Mentor R2 2C

It is a real shame and pity that Surefires may not be shipped from the US to other countries . I do not intend to buy another SF in Europe as I would feel bad and stupid for paying way too much.


----------



## Max Brightness (Sep 13, 2009)

I bought an Olight M30 Triton his month. Pretty cool light!


----------



## Mike Rivera (Sep 13, 2009)

Earlier in the month:

1. Fenix TK40
2. 4 Sevens Quark 123 no-clip (normal model, but ordered tactical tail for it). 
3. Pack of (24) 123s in Pelican case
4. Four (4-packs) of eneloops with charger


Just ordered:

1. Malkoff M60W for my SF 6P.

Now thinking of getting a C2 ...

- Mike


----------



## Larbo (Sep 13, 2009)

A new Surefire 6PL from a local big box. My 6th grader needs to take a light to school next week...hmmm, TK40..maybe too large, other lights get rather warm/hot run on turbo plus I wanted to keep the interface simple with just an on and off. Testing light as I type this to see how hot it gets, just 80 lumens should be ok plus descent brightness. I have no doubt he will have the best torch in school.:twothumbs


----------



## JMJ3rd (Sep 13, 2009)

Ra 170cn Exec Clicky


----------



## Short and Round (Sep 16, 2009)

Just purchased a Black Surefire e1e and a Surefire M2.
Both are sitting on my shelf waiting to be modded!!


----------



## TomInOregon (Sep 17, 2009)

So far:
Dereelight DBS V3 MC-E
spare smooth reflector
18650 extension tube
Dereelight CL1H V4 Q4 5B tint
spare smooth reflector
Aspherical head (also fits DBS)
Fenix TK20

Also planning a somewhat large rechargeable battery/charger purchase probably next week.

Tom


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 17, 2009)

just ordered a Fenix LD01 in Stainless Steel, cant wait


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 17, 2009)

Some minutes ago I ordered two Malkoff 2-3D dropins to my purple 2D and 3D. Also I ordered two polished crenellated bezels and an ultra clear lens for Maglite. 

Regards, Patric


.


----------



## JeffInChi (Sep 17, 2009)

Waiting on my Quark 2AA Tac Titanium........

Ordered 2 Akoray k-109's also which are OTW


----------



## Geban (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, my first post on this forum.. :wave:

About 6 month ago I bought my first "real" flashlight, a Nu-flare Rebel 90, it´s a small flashlight that runs on 2 CR123 and puts out 210 Lumen.

This little thing just got me hoked on good flashlights I guess, so now I just bought a Led Lenser T7 a few days ago, and just ordered a Fenix TK40.

 Don´t tell my girlfriend..


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 17, 2009)

Geban, :welcome:

You said you have a girlfriend, that's not good unless she also is a lover of flashlights, OR very understanding! Because when you once have arrived into this place, you will never leave it... And it can't be said too much times: Hold on your wallet! 

However, good luck with the flashlights! :thumbsup:

Regards, Patric


----------



## Geban (Sep 17, 2009)

Swedpat said:


> Geban, :welcome:
> 
> You said you have a girlfriend, that's not good unless she also is a lover of flashlights, OR very understanding! Because when you once have arrived into this place, you will never leave it... And it can't be said too much times: Hold on your wallet!
> 
> ...


Tack Patric, kommer nog att trivas alldeles utmärkt här. 

Mmm, unfortunatly she´s not in to flashlights.
Don´t think I´ll ever dare to tell here the price of my new toys. 

/Geban


----------



## Mike 208 (Sep 17, 2009)

Surefire A2L with green LEDs.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Sep 17, 2009)

Nitecore EZ 123

LiteFlux LF5XT Natural


----------



## mbiraman (Sep 17, 2009)

Just bought the Zebralight H501


----------



## knightrider (Sep 17, 2009)

First 2 lights of the year both purchased this month! I felt very strange not getting anything new for so long. I feel almost guilty about it, money is very tight, but both were such super great deals I couldn't help it.

- Ra Twisty 85TR

- Surefire E2L

Both still in the mail. Got them for my outdoor activities like camping, canoeing, backpacking, hiking, etc.


----------



## flatline (Sep 17, 2009)

Geban said:


> Tack Patric, kommer nog att trivas alldeles utmärkt här.
> 
> Mmm, unfortunatly she´s not in to flashlights.
> Don´t think I´ll ever dare to tell here the price of my new toys.
> ...



My wife doesn't understand why I'm willing to pay more than $20 for a flashlight, but as long as I keep my toy purchases less than her shoe purchases, she can't really complain. I use my flashlights daily. She has shoes that she's only worn once or twice.

--flatline


----------



## oatmanutd (Sep 17, 2009)

NeoFab Legion II :twothumbs

SolarForce L950M


----------



## Snow (Sep 17, 2009)

Zebralight H501w
Quark 1xAA tactical neutral white
Quark 2xAA neutral white


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Novatac120T 
Fenix P1D


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 19, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> so far, just one, a Romisen RC N3 warm white that i just saw today



cracking choice


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

Another SFF light, this time an Energizer 1w 1AA... just gotta' wait for it to arrive in the post


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

I got one of them energizer lights modded with a high cri seoul. Great reading and walking light. Not waterproof at all though.


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nitecore NDI R2


----------



## Roberts30 (Sep 21, 2009)

Solarforce L2:twothumbs


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, over the summer, and after a while on CPF, I finally got myself an Ultrafire C3 SS. This turned out to be a pretty slick little light and my Fenix L2D followed shortly after. It was the start of a slippery slope...

This month I've bought:
-some older Fenix parts for modding
-a Mag 2C for modding

And I'm having a hard time stopping myself from getting an L-mini II or two... and then maybe a AAA keychain light. Not to mention, all the batteries and assorted components for modding with!


----------



## ducat (Sep 23, 2009)

To add to my earlier list,
A Fenix TK40

Surefire P6 LED with a 300 lumen (yeah, right!) drop in and a three stage clicky

Surefire G2 in olive drab from ebay, this is the first G2 I've owned, and the surefire logo on this one has a cross-hair on it. would this make it an early one or are all G2's like this?


----------



## RobertM (Sep 23, 2009)

On a trade I aquired a *BitZ Pocket Titanium* which turns out to be an early prototype (1/7 made??)!

Now today I just ordered a *SureFire Saint Minimus*! 

-Robert


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 25, 2009)

Pentagonlight Molle. The tan one with the red filter stored in the base....and it has a compass!


----------



## berry580 (Sep 25, 2009)

Another Fenix LD01 SS a Jetbeam Jet-III PRO Ti (I'm slow, i know... ) and Olight M20 Ti.
And the Quark Tis (do they count? )


----------



## NonSenCe (Sep 26, 2009)

two dx lights: 
ezaa lookalike.. 
led lenser lookalike torch.. 

then i basically bought a quark too..
ordered warm tint regular head. 2*cr123 body, and tactical clicky. 

now i need to order 17670.

(i was hoping that 47s would of putten the warm tint highvoltage head for sale aswell separately.. but no. so im stuck with the 4v head.)


----------



## Winx (Sep 26, 2009)

Stainless steel Solarforce L2M for $72 / 50€ from itc_shop at ebay.

Not a bad price I think.


----------



## njet212 (Sep 26, 2009)

Update:*
More flashlight purchased*

Just Received Used *Surefire E2D,* in very good condition good deal on CPF maret place bought from boosley. After having fun with this light i know why US force recommend the Surefire. It just feel more comfortable on your compared 2xCR123 i have so far hand and feel so rugged. 

The 2nd light Zebra* Light H50 *( still on the way )


----------



## sinkhead (Sep 26, 2009)

First proper light, an Epsilon P72.

Love it


----------



## 13Lites (Sep 26, 2009)

Jetbeam III M OD Cree Q5-5A neutral / warm tint


----------



## lightplay22 (Sep 26, 2009)

Natural Ha Aeon, Natural, black, and stainless Maratac aaa's, pink streamlight nanos, streamlight microstream aa.


----------



## berry580 (Sep 26, 2009)

you're putting your flashlight on rocks?

wouldn't that scrap the anodize off?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 26, 2009)

Depends on the quality of the ano


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 27, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Depends on the quality of the ano


 
LMAO!!!  Good one DR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 27, 2009)

Glad you liked it!





I'm here all... _day_ 

:twothumbs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Glad you liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's not kidding. oo:


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice green light. I wish SF would offer some in desert tan or camo.


----------



## Short and Round (Sep 27, 2009)

Only purchased two this month!:naughty:

1. Surefire e1e
2 Surefire M2


----------



## berry580 (Sep 27, 2009)

from from experience, ano are pretty much made to come off, especially when it come across rough surfaces. Good luck with it =)


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ordered and paid for a LegionII (not shipped yet)
Ordered and paid for a Lumensfactory P7 module (shipped, not received yet)
bought SF L2 and A2 from CPFMP (shipped, not recieved yet)

really looking forward to all of these arriving

i dont know if i will order it before the end of the month, but im going to order a novatac for my wife, and a bunch of batterys and stuff (to run the new lights)


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, I just snagged a new Jetbeam III . There was 1 left .:thumbsup: Maratac AAA.


----------



## ronisutanto (Sep 27, 2009)

Just bought Olight M30 for my :sigh:"late" Fenix TK11


----------



## berry580 (Sep 27, 2009)

corvettesR1 said:


> Wow, I just snagged a new Jetbeam III for $28.00 . There was 1 left .:thumbsup: Maratac AAA.


WTF?! =O

where where??


----------



## corvettesR1 (Sep 27, 2009)

Should be a couple nice lights .


----------



## njet212 (Sep 28, 2009)

ronisutanto said:


> Just bought Olight M30 for my :sigh:"late" Fenix TK11



:welcome:

Put order today on Minimaglite LED


----------



## kelmo (Sep 29, 2009)

Just bought a SF Minimus off the Marketplace...


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 30, 2009)

angelofwar said:


> Sweet light, Maelstrom...
> 
> Me? Ummm...another C2...I'M A FRIGGIN FLASH-A-HOLIC, for crying out loud!!!  Now I'll have one I won't feel so bad about chucking around...


 
Well, the C2's gone, but I have an A2-WH now and since the month's not over (yet), I just got a nice looking L2 off the MP...


----------



## MWClint (Sep 30, 2009)

First month since joining cpf that i bought no lights. 
finishing off summer projects around the house has been keeping me busy.

however, the Peak SR3000 is next on my list.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 30, 2009)

Just ordered an Olight T25R and the diffuser for my wife yesterday. It shipped this morning.  She needs a good light for reading. :tired:


----------



## smflorkey (Sep 30, 2009)

Fenix L1T and iTP C7T, one of which will go to a friend who was admiring the flexibility of my Spartanian II (but she cannot afford a new S2).


----------



## Mr. kydex (Sep 30, 2009)

Got a neutral Quark 123 Tactical on the way! :twothumbs


----------



## iapyx (Oct 1, 2009)

It's October now!
At least, here it is. 

Not bought any yet.


----------



## run4jc (Oct 1, 2009)

Oiy. Wish you hadn't asked. Here we go:
Surefire - LX2, E1B, E2DL, C2, and 6P. Yes, the American Express bill came.
Malkoff M60F drop in
Nailbender SST-50 drop in
Novatac 120E
Wolf Eyes Angel Eyes C
Quark Neutral white 123 Tactical
Jetbeam M1X

And ordered - but haven't received - it'll be the ONLY light I receive in October (and hopefully for a while) another Quark - a 123-2

Oiy


----------



## run4jc (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. kydex said:


> Got a neutral Quark 123 Tactical on the way! :twothumbs


You will love it. I did so much that I ordered a 123-2 just days later - only the regular white.


----------



## elwood (Oct 1, 2009)

Got in on the EagleTac FIRESALE and picked up 2 P100A2's and 2 P10A2's! 

Going to make some good Christmas presents!


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 1, 2009)

Surefire Minimus
Maratac AAA


----------



## 1anrm (Oct 1, 2009)

Took advantage of the fire sale yesterday and bought me a P10A2 NW :wave: some spare switches for both the P100A2 and P10A2.


----------



## smopoim86 (Oct 1, 2009)

1anrm said:


> Took advantage of the fire sale yesterday and bought me a\


M2XC4 neutral.

Couldn't pass it up at that price.... I've been watching it since it first came out.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Oct 1, 2009)

elwood said:


> Got in on the EagleTac FIRESALE and picked up 2 P100A2's and 2 P10A2's!
> 
> Going to make some good Christmas presents!



Yeah, I jumped on that too! Got a couple P100A2s for Christmas gifts.. the earliest I've ever done my shopping. :thumbsup:

Of course... I had to get one for myself too, I couldn't very well give them to people without having properly tested one myself, could I?


----------

